# Problema con lavadora



## rachelies

Hola a todos:

Tengo un problema en la lavadora de mi casa. El problema es que con la lavadora cargada del todo, el motor no es capaz de girar, como si no tuviese suficiente fuerza, y quitándole algo de ropa gira normalmente.
¿Alguien sabe a que puede ser debido?
Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## Sergio Flores

¿Es nueva la lavadora?, puede que sea un problema directamente con el motor y por eso haya perdido torque para girar con mucha ropa. Sería bueno ver en los manuales de la lavadora con cuántos voltios funciona el motor y luego medir en los terminales del motor la cantidad de Voltios que hay.


----------



## rachelies

No, la lavadora tiene 4 años. Yo la abri pensando que igual patinaba la correa, pero la correa va bien.


----------



## Sergio Flores

Bueno, deberias de hacer lo que te digo. Abrela, mide cuánto voltaje hay en los terminales del motor y ve si es lo que necesita el motor. Me imagino que lo dirá en el manual del fabricante de la lavadora.


----------



## Fogonazo

Busca donde esta el programador y olfatea (Eso que se hace con la nariz) a ver si junto al programador se siente olor a quemado.
Despues de 4 años no seria raro que tengas algun contacto quemado y haciendo mal contacto.

Alternativas al olor a quemado positivo :
Intentar limpiar el contacto chispeado
Cambiar el programador
Cambiar la lavadora
Cambiar de esposa que te reclama por la lavadora (Ironia)


----------



## tiopepe123

Mira que no este descolgada, la boca y el tambor deben estar centrados.
Hazla girar con la mano, el movimiento debe ser suave.

Los dos tipicos problemas de las lavadoras son el programador y los coginetes.

Como te comento fogonazo puedes utilizar un odometro, segun lo sibarita que seas sera el modelo profesional o el amateur. 
Es un buen comienzo.

Tambien mira el condensador que esta cerca del motor, un cilindro blanco con 2/4 terminales, debe estar perfecto, sin berrugas, grietas o abultado.

Eñ tema coginetes es un poco dificil, normalmente falla la goma y penetra agua al coginete, oxidandose las bolas y llegandose a romper (que si que se rompen) y el tambor se descuelga un poquito/bastante. Girando el tambor notaras como baila, tiene juego.

Esta reparacion ya es mas mecanica.


----------



## aitor 1995

Si el bombo te gira sin presentar dureza, cambia el condesador, seguro que está mal.


----------



## elbrujo

La transmision es directa de la polea al tambor o tiene una caja de reduccion?


----------



## fracorca

lo primero que tienes que hacer es cambiar el condensador por uno exactamente igual.


----------



## tulio

alguien me puede decir que tipo de transistores usan las placas electronicas de una lavadora acros mod:ALR1125 con capacidad de 11kg. pues la lavadora en problemas al principio hacia que el motor girara en un solo sentido pero no invertia su mov. al siguiente ciclo asi que me dispuse a indagar y di que el problema se encontraba en dicha placa especificamente en el capacitor electrolitico, lo cambie y quedo lista ya funcionaba. sin embargo cunado la pusieron a trabajar con ropa ahora el motor ya ni giraba en ningun sentido. a que se puede deber? yo creo que el problema estubo en los transistores que a su vez afectaron al capacitor ahora ambos no funcionan y quiero reemplkazarlos pero no se cual es su matricula en el comercio. la matricula de los transistores es la sig:

ACST 88C
GK12  VU
CHN   548

NOTA. algunos medicen que es en realidad un triac y otros dicen que es un scr
que es en verdad y cual su equivalente?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola tulio

Sí, así es, los componentes que mencionas son de la familia de los Triac’s y su número de identificación es ACST8-8C.
Ve a la página 4 del PDF adjunto, verás un circuito, así está conectado del motor de la lavadora.
Si los Triac’s están dañados es probable que también los acopladores ópticos, en el cuadro llamado CONTROL UNIT,
Estén defectuosos. Procura reemplazar los Triac’s y los opto acopladores por otros del mismo número (Matricula).
Si no los puedes conseguir en tu localidad reemplázalos por otros pero ve en el PDF la página 2 titulada ABSOLUTE RATINGS y busca unos similares.
Puedes encontrar otros similares en el siguiente enlace http://www.alldatasheet.com/Busca por: DESCRIPTION la palabra: TRIAC.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tulio

Muchas Gracias MrCarlos por tu aporte, efectivamente los triacs estaban en corto simplemente ya no funcionaban los reemplaza "afortunadamente" por unos exactamente iguales y quedo listo, claro tambien cambie el electrolitico de la placa electronica por uno del mismo valor. Aparentemente esoso famosos optoacopladores no tienen nada pues solo basto con el cambio de los triacs y el electrolitico, ya probe esta lavadora ahora si con carga osea con ropa (aproveche para lavar toda mi ropa sucia jijij) y funciona muy bien.

Por cierto la vez pazada me llego una lavadora con el mismo problema pero por no saber muy bien lo de los triacs opte por comprar toda la placa nueva y listo. 

Asi que una vez mas muchas gracias MrCarlos.


----------



## ronnces

Hola a todos   .... me han regalado una lavadora ASPES-LA106CS  me dijeron que funcionaba peeerooo  la encendíi   y nadaa  se enciende las luces del panel pero ni agua caeee al tambor  
¿que podrá ser? alguien saBE??    donde  podre encontrar manual de esta lavador??

Gracias por su tiempo...


----------



## Eduardo

Yo tambien tenia problemas con la lavadora, hacia ruidos raros y lavaba mal.

Al final todo resulto ser por falta de mantenimiento. La lleve a un shopping, se compro una cartera, un par de botas y volvio a lavar como los dioses.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero revisá el contacto de cierre de puerta , y sinó hacele el mantenimiento estilo Eduardo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Alguien conoce estos componentes

en el transistor dice:
F101
07MA
4207
en el triac dice:
FT08
18MW
2208

Creo que el codigo es el primero
y lo que pasa es que el transistor no lo consigo en esta localidad y quisiera saber que tipo de valores tiene para buscar un equivalente



y por ultimo quien tiene un medidor de triac casero saludos

Listo no pido mas


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos tres transistores son BC547B y el triac BT138X600F.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-medir-triacs-41951/

Se les suelen quemar tres resistencias , dos de 1k y una de 10k  relacionadas con el tacómetro.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Gracias *DOSMETROS*  voy a ver que resistencia pueden estar quemadas, pero no e detectado ninguna incluso la de 0 ohm y o las de 100 y 150 Ohm asociadas a transistor. Pero chequeare todo de nuevo gracias por los datos y a chumear un poco mas

Saludos cordiales aaaaaa y gracias por los remplasos me ahoraste el trabajo  

a comprar componente ante que se me cierre el local eso lo consigo


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Pará pará pará* 
 Si esa plaqueta no tiene ningún relé ,* son todos triacs no transistores*  
Ya me agarré con uno de esos de mi prima , se suele poner en corto el bloqueapuerta o peor el "actuador térmico" del centrifugado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Bueno falle (jejejjeje es normal en mi) 

Puede que esto triac alimenten 3 bobinas chicas que son como llave, encontré que una de carga estaba derretida y después otra debajo en el caja que agarrada el tambor y mueve como un resorte que esta en el eje del motor principal como estos dos están así deduje de los 2 triac quemados... la placa se alimenta a través de un resistencia de 10Kohm 5Watts, diodo raro un capacitor y un zenner que entrega en total un tensión de 15Volts 

Las funciones que no andan son la carga y el desagote por eso me llamo la atención.
Otra cosa los triac los probé con lo indica el diagrama que me paso DOSMETROS y la verdad funciona de maravilla, pero uno se calentó y solo era una carga de 10Watts bueno el teste me midió 870mA de una lámpara de moto 

menos mal que no lo compre por que las otras piesas no las puedo conseguir en balcarce una lastima se me fu este trabajo Snif en fin a segui con otra cosa


----------



## DOSMETROS

SSTC dijo:


> y después otra debajo en el caja que agarrada el tambor y mueve como un resorte que esta en el eje del motor principal


 
Eso no es una bobina , no te ensartes , es un "actuador térmico" , una especie de bimetálico + resistencia , supongo algo parecido a las trabas de puertas.




> la placa se alimenta a través de un resistencia de 10Kohm 5Watts, diodo raro un capacitor y un zenner que entrega en total un tensión de 15Volts


 
Esa resistencia normalmente calienta




> Las funciones que no andan son la carga y el desagote por eso me llamo la atención.


 
Todos los Drean se llaman mas o menos igual , pero varían mucho sus placas , por eso te digo que si no tiene relays , esos chiquitos son triacs (como los de las luces de navidad , después de los bimetálicos y antes de los leds , esos que venian con una cajita verde tienen 3 triacs chiquitos dentro).

Igual no habría problema en reemplkazarlos por otros mas grandes

http://parts.digikey.com/1/parts/992976-triac-1-amp-600v-92-q601e3.html

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/powerex/BCR1AM-8.pdf

Saluttis !


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Gracias si mas o menos me imaginaba lo mismo lo de reparar esta en veremos por que no se si puedo encontrar los selenoides de la carga y la resistencia bimetal que esta debajo esta envuelta en un plastico y esta en la lona si no puedo encontrar la piezas 

lo de la resistencia si esta descolorida pense que estaria muerta, pero no estaba viva y desgastada

Gracias si mas o menos me imaginaba lo mismo lo de reparar esta en veremos por que no se si puedo encontrar los selenoides de la carga y la resistencia bimetal que esta debajo esta envuelta en un plastico y esta en la lona si no puedo encontrar la piezas 

lo de la resistencia si esta descolorida pense que estaria muerta, pero no estaba viva y desgastada


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si tiene una electrovalvula convencional , cualquiera le va , hay unas universales.

Y esa del centrifugado probala con una serie.

Los triacs chiquitos , podes ponerle grandes


----------



## jesus m m

hola  soy nuevo en el foro    una preguntona   ¿ tengo una lavadora supermatic viejita  no tiene fuerza el motor  ya le cheke los triac como lo indican en este foro  pata  1 con la tres     vien y con la dos no ase  nada ni con la parte metalica del triac   cheque el condensador  pasando corriente a un foco del condensador y con alimentacion 110 v  y  el foco prende normal    que  pueda ser  la falla?????????     ................


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cambiá el capacitor !


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiá el capacitor !



 correcto y chequea los bujes que estén buenos todavía, después de años de trabajar una miradita no hace daño


----------



## deyler mosquera

hola quisiera saber como retirar el agitador de una lavadora centrales ya que solo soy un  aficionado no quisiera ocasionar un daño mayor


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola deyler mosquera

Metete a: youtube.com, Por ejemplo aquí:



Hay mucha información para el desarme de equipo del hogar.
Cada des-ensamble depende del equipo, marca, modelo, Etc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

